# Future expat from Greece!!!



## rommel06 (Nov 20, 2008)

hello from a Greek citizen.
I live in Athens,Greece and i am thinking of moving in Mexico and working there.What do you think that the differences would be about the cost of living in Europe and particularly Greece and that of living in Mexico?
Is it better for a european citizen to move in Mexico?Will i have problems blending in?
I would also be grateful if you could suggest me of some places that is best for me to live and work...
Thank you for your time...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have never been to Mexico, you should vacation there; perhaps in several parts of the country and in different seasons. Working in Mexico would be difficult to impossible unless you are fluent in Spanish and have talents that aren't available from a Mexican citizen. Getting working permission from Immigration is not easy; nor is 'blending in'. Wages, of course, would be far below European rates; really far below.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If you work for a multinational corporation, maybe you can arrange for a transfer.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Yet, foreigners do work and live in Mexico. One must have an employable skill that Mexico cannot fill from local talent. It does happen. I do encounter foreigners on the Web who are doing it. So, I know it is done.

Yet, it is not easy. Most of us do not have special skills that cannot be met in Mexico.

Part of it involves YOUR personality, and YOUR ability to convince someone that you can do something no one else can do, and then to actually deliver.

Richard Halliburton was called a liar when he said he climbed Mount Fuji in the winter time, but he had pictures.  There are clever people who can do unusual things. Decide if you are one of them.

Do not think it is easy, but do not think it is impossible, either. But, the point here is one cannot simply go to Mexico, find a job, and work. If you are more average, as most of us are, as much as we like to think we are special, then it is out of the question. There are some truly outstanding Mexicans, and you would have to compete with them for a job with any real pay.

My niece five or ten years ago, said some technical jobs are hard to fill, since UNAM is slow to grant diplomas. Foreign companies will sometimes hire those with those diplomas. I got the impression she meant scientific jobs, such as lab tech or something like that, but was never able to verify it. I do know she socialized with them, so it wasn't fiction.

One thing people do is if you can find a local company where you live and get a job there, then apply to work at their Mexican facility. I don't know if Greece has facilities in Mexico.


----------



## rommel06 (Nov 20, 2008)

I speak fluently english (i have a degree that allows me to teach) and have fair knowledge of spanish.I used to work in the bar industry , mostly as a bartender , for 6 years.For the past 4 years i am general director in a shop that sales electric appliances.I am tired of the european way of living and want to live and work in a calm enviroment.
that's all guys...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you polish your English skills (there are errors in your post above), you might be able to find a position teaching English as a Second Language; especially if you took training and obtained certification to teach ESL. The pay will be very, very low compared to Europe. Unless you could arrange such employment from abroad, you would still have to come as a self-sufficient tourist and investigate in Mexico. The face to face meeting is very important here, along with personal connections.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

A man on another forum, a sort of troll, is also very knowledgeable on ESL classes. HE warns to be very careful, since there are companies which really use and abuse their English teachers. To find a good paying gig in English can be very hard.

It can be done, but it is hard.

Many people have reported there are many foreigners working illegally in Mexico. We do not recommend it, but if you do not anger anyone, it is possible to get away with it for quite a while. IF they do get you, you do not get to go home to find a home for your cat, so there are downsides.

A few years ago, a young woman from the US came to visit her boyfriend in our neighborhood in DF. He had bone t.b., and she sold gum and candy on the buses to buy food and his medicine. Not recommended, but she did it. A very plucky young woman.


----------

